
MTA Adds Second Avenue Subway Line to NYC Subway Map - taylorbuley
http://untappedcities.com/2016/05/27/mta-adds-second-avenue-subway-line-to-map/
======
smcnally
Open by December would be amazing even if it's only from from 72nd to 96th
Streets -- The 2nd Ave line has been "in construction" at least since the
1960's.

